# Taking My Jon Boat Camping



## kingfishracin (Nov 11, 2006)

Any suggestions on how to take a 12ft jon boat with you camping? My truck only has an 8ft bed and I will be towing, hopefully soon, a 21RS.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

You could make something like this. I use angle iron from discarded flat bed springs. It is strong and light and free. 








This is the kind of bed spring I'm talking about. I just found another one last week. Bob


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> You could make something like this. I use angle iron from discarded flat bed springs. It is strong and light and free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could get a set of ladder racks. Bob isn't the frame supposed to be under the truck? Or is that frame off restoration. James


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd consider a trailer hitch on the outback with sway control. Good luck. Your jon is so light it will not impact the overall performance.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Not the best way, but I guess it works


----------

